# Epiphone Inspired by Gibson acoustic guitars?



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

I've always wanted a J45 but could never justify spending that much on a guitar. I've watched some videos of the new Epiphone Inspired by Gibson J45 and it was pretty darn close to the Gibson in terms of tone at less than $1000. I also like the new headstock. There are a couple of other brands that also make a J45 style guitar like Sigma and Eastman but I'd have to order those from a dealer here and I prefer to play before I buy. I know L&M carries the Epiphone brand but all the ones near me don't have any in stock. 

Just curious...has anyone seen or played one of these new Epiphone Inspired By Gibson acoustic guitars?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd interested in the jumbo


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> I'd interested in the jumbo


Yes the J200 model in natural finish would be my choice but I prefer dreads. What appeals to me is the slope shoulder design and the 24.75" scale length of the J45 style guitar. I just found the Guild Memoir DS-240 which is also a J45 copy for about $700 CDN. That is substantially cheaper than the Epiphone J45. I need to do more research.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I have seen some electroacoustic Epiphones played by young guys on a TV show...
Epiphone "copies" of Gibson have around for many years now.
I cannot say more.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

A couple of friends have the J200 - nice instruments!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

The electrics have a good reputation already, but I haven't heard much feedback on the IBG Acoustics. Before this line, I've never had an Epiphone impress me acoustically and had one jumbo that was an utter disappointment. I wouldn't buy without playing first.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

They sound really nice on the youtubes. Much closer to their big brothers than the old generation Epiphone copies used to be. imho


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

cboutilier said:


> The electrics have a good reputation already, but I haven't heard much feedback on the IBG Acoustics. Before this line, *I've never had an Epiphone impress me acoustically* and had one jumbo that was an utter disappointment. I wouldn't buy without playing first.


This has been my experience with the old Epiphone line. I never played any of their Masterbilt series but their old versions of the Hummingbird and J200 were not great sounding in my opinion.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Lincoln said:


> They sound really nice on the youtubes. Much closer to their big brothers than the old generation Epiphone copies used to be. imho


Here's a good comparison video. I actually prefer the tone of the Epi Hummingbird over the much more expensive Gibson Hummingbird Studio.


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

Hmmm...that J-45 sounded pretty decent! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

As you can tell, they _look_ real nice. In person, saw at least the Hummingbird and J45 today. I gave the J an 'on the wall' strum, it had that flatter Gibson sound all right. Tho I was a little spoiled, I played an absolute monster well broken in HD-28 off the wall, just a freaking cannon (which I understand they are supposed to be, but holy s**t.) Wasn't what I was after, but my credit card cringed.

That Epi headstock is very innoffensive. Well done.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

OldGuitarPlayer said:


> Here's a good comparison video. I actually prefer the tone of the Epi Hummingbird over the much more expensive Gibson Hummingbird Studio.


I hate how great players give me GAS, despite knowing I'll never remotely be able to play what they do for the most part.

Dammit, now I want that Hummingbird. I've never played one.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

I wish I could try one of these locally but I can't seem to find a dealer. There was one store here that did sell the newer Guild line of acoustics but checking their website it looks like they don't any more.








Guild Memoir DS-240 it retails for $719 here in Canada.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

keto said:


> I hate how great players give me GAS, despite knowing I'll never remotely be able to play what they do for the most part.
> 
> Dammit, now I want that Hummingbird. I've never played one.


Haha! Yeah I hate when that happens! I also prefer when the person demonstrating the instrument plays like I do which is pretty basic strumming, flat picking and finger picking. Pretty much like most of us I'd guess. 

Yeah that Hummingbird sounds really nice. It'd be nice to try one.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I went to get the Hummingbird, liked the J-45 better, and didn’t realize it had electronics too. It smells like fresh cut wood still. I’ve never had a slope shoulder, it’s a richer but mellower tone. Guessing it will open up some. Traded my GS Mini, I liked it for what it was, but so dry sounding. I liked the clarity when I bought it, think the rounder smoother Epi will suit what I’m doing. Likes to be hit fairly hard, works for me. Probably not a fingerpicker special, at least as-is.

Played it thru a little Boss Acoustic Singer LT, nice little amp, provided a slightly metallic tone that I easily dialed out on the amp, sounded great eq’d up and a little verb. Perfect for strum along tunes.

I‘lol take a better look at it and a few pics in the sun tomorrow, but haven’t seen any finish issues, fret work is fine.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

keto said:


> I went to get the Hummingbird, liked the J-45 better, and didn’t realize it had electronics too. It smells like fresh cut wood still. I’ve never had a slope shoulder, it’s a richer but mellower tone. Guessing it will open up some. Traded my GS Mini, I liked it for what it was, but so dry sounding. I liked the clarity when I bought it, think the rounder smoother Epi will suit what I’m doing. Likes to be hit fairly hard, works for me. Probably not a fingerpicker special, at least as-is.
> 
> Played it thru a little Boss Acoustic Singer LT, nice little amp, provided a slightly metallic tone that I easily dialed out on the amp, sounded great eq’d up and a little verb. Perfect for strum along tunes.
> 
> ...


That looks really nice! Congrats and thanks for the mini review.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

OldGuitarPlayer said:


> That looks really nice! Congrats and thanks for the mini review.


For anyone following, allow me to expand on ”mini” at least a bit, in words and pictures. Bottom line and skip to pics? You can maybe get more true net value at least subjectively, but it’s a good guitar that plays smoothly and comfortably, and has a good sound for its type.

OK so. It has a hand built/non cnc look in the right light and at the right angle, there are sliiiiightly, but visible wiggles in panels, not so much the top or back but sides for sure. Look at the lit areas here. But, while you’re there, look at that nice ivory binding. And all the corners are _just_ rounded to _comfortable_, no hard sharp edges.









I will note, the finish of the mahogany bits is a bit browner than what I see in my photos. Less red than below.








Otherwise, pretty good finish. A little rough spot here where the neck joins body, also neck joint shown.








Indian laurel fingerboard. No experience previously, but I find it slick and fast so far. No issues with fretwork anywhere. It still smells of fresh cut wood, so if it has some shrinkage, so be it, but none yet. Will oil it, board and bridge look but don’t feel dry.

















And it looks nice from the side. Neck feels like what I imagine a ’59 Les Paul would feel like, full and wide but not overwhelming in either dimension.









Im a slob for not wiping it down oops. The slightly matte surface feels thin even if not nitro. Very comfortable organic feel. As I noted above, it sounds a bit tight but I also think it’s coming along quickly. It’s not as dry sounding as a D18, there’s a richness to the low mid and down, like lower headroom but musical.











I admit I am not the pickiest when it comes to gnat bite sized issues, but nothing else catches my attention too egregiously. The tuners hold well but don’t feel fine or tight. I like where the neck end strap button is, underside of the neck at the body joint. It’s smooth and fast and comfortable to play. I’m happy with it, absolutely a step up from the GS Mini FOR ME, even if they aren’t quite in the same class.


----------



## Orangeblossom (May 29, 2015)

Nice looking guitar. Does the neck strap button come like that? Usually you have to install it yourself. I am interested in the hummingbird. Check out JP Cormier on YouTube. He talks and demonstrates all the new models. If you haven’t seen this man play be prepared to be blown away.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Orangeblossom said:


> Nice looking guitar. Does the neck strap button come like that? Usually you have to install it yourself. I am interested in the hummingbird. Check out JP Cormier on YouTube. He talks and demonstrates all the new models. If you haven’t seen this man play be prepared to be blown away.


I subscribe to J.P.Cormier's YT channel and saw his review of all 3 of the new Epiphone inspired by Gibson guitars. The man is a monster player and I trust his opinion.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Orangeblossom said:


> Nice looking guitar. Does the neck strap button come like that? Usually you have to install it yourself. I am interested in the hummingbird. Check out JP Cormier on YouTube. He talks and demonstrates all the new models. If you haven’t seen this man play be prepared to be blown away.


Yes, the strap button was there when purchased, I have not turned any screws on that guitar.


----------



## Orangeblossom (May 29, 2015)

keto said:


> Yes, the strap button was there when purchased, I have not turned any screws on that guitar.


Thanks. I need to try one of these especially the bird.


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

J45's body size and bracing can be surprisingly lively and sweeter sounding with bronze strings. The sunburst is there because wood that is perfect in appearance is not easy to obtain and is saved for instruments that cost the big bucks. A blond finish is the fastest way to show any shading in the wood or slight build flaws. This goes back many many years with Gibson and most makers except Martin: who do not try to hide cosmetic flaws on their guitars and avoids the sunburst finish except on their recent cheapo Martin branded geetars. Mandolins are exceptionally difficult to get perfect looking so that they can be clear finished, so most are finished sunburst.

Some of the very best sounding guitars and mandolins Gibson has ever built would have never hit the store shelves if they were finished with a clear finish.

Guitarists tend to be anal in regards to this and ignorant of the differences between wood and why sometimes the perfect looking top can sound like crap. Too stiff and tight grained is not always desirable.

The Epiphones, like all production line guitars can either be ho hum or dogs or if you luck out and get one that happens to have been paid attention to during production and had the braces shaved by a luthier in training, then you can get a guitar which sometimes stands out above all the other productions line ones.

Most factories that do custom order instruments allow good wood workers that appreciate craftsmanship to learn above their station and learn the real craft instead of just their place on the assembly lines.

About 6 years ago an Almansa cheapo 401 cedar top classical in the line up of stock guitars at L$M stood out over 4 others of the same make that were there as a Christmas stock up. It had obviously had the braces shaved and the top tuned. It became my practice guitar. Another practice guitar that my brother fixed years ago still hangs as a guitar for anyone to play in a Smithers BC coffee shop. My wife accidentally knocked it off the stand and the head stock broke. It still has a better sound than some 2-3000 dollar instruments with perfect cosmetics and more expensive woods like an expensive classical or steel string with an ebony fingerboard and Indian Rosewood back and sides.

The same thing applies to the Epihone line. I do find that Yamaha production line classics and cheap steel strings never have ringers so their lines must hum away with a formula that produces the same ho hum sound for every guitar they build unless you custom order a "hand built" one. I have never found a cheaper Yamaha classical that was worth my time playing or a cheaper Takamine for that matter.

It is too bad that none of the big builders are building decent fingerstyle 12 fret to the body OM shaped guitars other than a rare Larivee. There is something about having the xbrace lower down on the body that can make a really well built steel string guitar sound incredible to my ears. My brother is building a slightly wider neck OM 12 fret on spec because it seems that fingerstyle playing is coming back on steel strings and more good players are abandoning the thumb chord wrap choke hold method of acoustic steel string technique in favour of Chet style finger pickin'.👽


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

I was impressed watching JP's video demoing the Epi's as well. As much as I'd like to rush out to buy the Epi J-45, I have to step back and remember how pros can make anything sound absolutely stunning. I'd want to try a few to out so I could judge for myself. I'd probably spend the extra $500ish and get an Eastman E10SS though. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Me again. I just pulled mine out of the case for the first time since Xmas. Had to just touch D and A to be in tune. Banged out a couple tunes quick, super impressed, even mrs k commented how nice it sounds. This is hammering away cowboy chords, mind you, but it’s coming along, I would say. Rehearsing for an open mic in a couple weeks, w. daughter for the first time. It’s very comfy and smooth to play.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

JP Cormier can make any guitar sound great and he did so with the Epiphone IBG acoustics, without a doubt. He seems to think every guitar he plays is a great-sounding guitar (which in his hands most are).

I own two Gibson acoustics, a J-45 50s Original and a Custom Shop 1960 Hummingbird. I’ve had a couple of J-45 Standards and a couple of Hummingbird Standards, older and newer, as well as a J-45 True Vintage and an older “60s Hummingbird” model. All were great-sounding guitars and well built. No QC issues on any of them. My current pair are outstanding and I think keepers for life (so far anyway lol).

All this preamble to say that the Hummingbird and J-45 are two of my holy trinity (Martin 000-28 is currently the other). I’ve played the Epi IBG ‘Bird and J-45 and they are both very good-sounding guitars. At least the handful I’ve played are. They don’t have quite the complexity and richness of tone that the inspirations have, but it can be a close thing. They tend not to have quite the depth, either. It’s not always easy to hear in a recording, but in person with the guitar on your lap and against your chest, you feel it. Now, in a “for the money” situation, the Epiphones are off the charts and you can’t go wrong if you find one that speaks to you. For me, in a straight guitar vs. guitar, it’s not really a contest and nor should it be. There’s a depth and warmth that just isn’t quite there in the IBGs, but maybe it could come as they open up. Anyway, they seem like killer guitars.

I’m not a super player and I don’t pretend to have golden ears, either. I just know the sounds I like and these guitars make them.


----------



## DavidChandross (10 mo ago)

I played the J45 with a cutaway. Really good. I would recommend any of the series.


----------



## DavidChandross (10 mo ago)

I bought the Slash J45 after a long search, on a separate thread but had to mention it here as well. Fine guitar. The Hummingbird sounds amazing too, but I am not going there now! The Slash J45 really is a great J45.


----------

